# If You had 10K to spend.....



## MyBreitling

what watch are you purchasing?

Personally for me it would be the Breitling Bentley GT Racer


----------



## little big feather

Blancpain Rose Gold Case


----------



## impreziv

Brentling Navitimer 01


----------



## The Red Goat

I might look for a second hand DSSD or a blue fifty fathoms.


----------



## johnny69

Hi guys newbie here,great site by the way...I'm glad this came up because after many years collecting watches 
I am now in the position to pull the trigger on a 10k watch myself, I've narrowed it down to the legendary Daytona
or an IWC Portuguese chrono in rose gold but resale will be at the back of my mind


----------



## Tony A.H

i'd Buy The New ZENITH Montre d'Aéronef Type 20 pilots.

either the PVD or Steel Case


----------



## woodsworth

A gilt 5513/12 for sure!


----------



## Skippy4000

I would buy a nice dinner.


----------



## Bryansts

MyBreitling said:


> what watch are you purchasing?
> 
> Personally for me it would be the Breitling Bentley GT Racer


If possible I would like to have Longines Watches






it my first choice and secondly


----------



## rpburi

Rolex Sea Dweller for me


----------



## Rips

1 x Rolex Submariner used.
1 x Rolex GMT two tone used.
Not watches? 
How about a naughty weekend with Sasha Grey and Karol Bonkar, endless Moet on an Island resort that allows you to get Archer level baked and have butrered lobster fights nude in the spa?


----------



## Bradu2010

A used Patek Aquanaut, no question.


----------



## czarcasm

Since this is the luxury/lifestyle forum, I don't have to pick a watch, right?

I'm going with the Accuracy International AW in 300 win mag with all the goodies. Can't post a picture here without violating the rules, but you can google it. That bad boy will reach out and touch something...


Sent from Russia... with love.


----------



## drhr

Bradu2010 said:


> A used Patek Aquanaut, no question.
> 
> View attachment 1257891


Haven't done a ton of searching, but if that's a 5167 where might I find a pre-owned one for $10K if you know? Thx!


----------



## Monocrom

Omega Speedmaster Co-Axial 9300.


----------



## Shawnny

Tony A.H said:


> i'd Buy The New ZENITH Montre d'Aéronef Type 20 pilots.
> 
> either the PVD or Steel Case


This would be my choice!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Rips said:


> 1 x Rolex Submariner used.
> 1 x Rolex GMT two tone used.
> Not watches?
> How about a naughty weekend with Sasha Grey and Karol Bonkar, endless Moet on an Island resort that allows you to get Archer level baked and have butrered lobster fights nude in the spa?


I think an evening with Sasha Grey would cost you in the vicinity of $10k.
Myself Grand Seiko Spring Drive Diver Watch_*SBGA029*_​​​
and pocket the change I guess...or buy a case load of Invictas ahahahahah


----------



## ShortOnTime3

Right here, right now? The correct answer would be to use it to help pay off the last of my student loans. Although, if I wanted to spend it on fun stuff, I'd probably spend it thusly:

-~$3k on a watch: an Oris, Doxa, or Kobold
-~$2k on the suspension of my mustang
-~$3500 on some decent home theater speakers (fronts and center)
-~$1500 on a recaro seat+bracket for the corrado, which is my track car

I think I would be very happy with all that stuff if $10k fell into my lap tomorrow.


----------



## Kittysafe

I have 10k to spend, but I don't because spending a ton of money on luxury items is a waste, it all becomes dust in the end... better to spend it on creating a meaningful memory with someone I love. $10,000 can go a long way to that end.


----------



## Shawnny

Kittysafe said:


> I have 10k to spend, but I don't because spending a ton of money on luxury items is a waste, it all becomes dust in the end... better to spend it on creating a meaningful memory with someone I love. $10,000 can go a long way to that end.


Well, everything is going to be dust in the end. That's why we take advantage of the things we can do now.

How's kitty doing?


----------



## Kittysafe

Shawnny said:


> Well, everything is going to be dust in the end. That's why we take advantage of the things we can do now.
> 
> How's kitty doing?


Kitty is well


----------



## Shawnny

Kittysafe said:


> Kitty is well


Right on!


----------



## Monocrom

Kittysafe said:


> I have 10k to spend, but I don't because spending a ton of money on luxury items is a waste, it all becomes dust in the end... better to spend it on creating a meaningful memory with someone I love. $10,000 can go a long way to that end.


+1

Vegas is a great place to make some sweet memories. ;-)


----------



## Kittysafe

Monocrom said:


> +1
> 
> Vegas is a great place to make some sweet memories. ;-)


I've actually never been.


----------



## Monocrom

Oh! You're missing out. It's actually possible to have a great time without gambling even once. The food, the shows, the free shows. (Yes, even the free shows are spectacular.) It's not like Atlantic City which is just a long, lame, boardwalk that seems to stretch for endless miles. You can gamble, hit the arcades, or watch TV in your hotel room... and that's all! 

Vegas is very different.


----------



## Kittysafe

I saw Cirque du Soleil once years ago in San Diego, but I would love to see them perform in Las Vegas, and reenact scenes from Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Monocrom

Kittysafe said:


> I saw Cirque du Soleil once years ago in San Diego, but I would love to see them perform in Las Vegas, and reenact scenes from Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


Well... Certain scenes. b-)

But yeah, the Cirque shows are fantastic. They've pretty much taken over much of the entertainment in Vegas. But deservedly so. Last time I was there, went to a Cirque show that was based on the hit songs by the Beatles. Not a Beatles fan myself, but that show was mind-blowingly awesome!!! :-!


----------



## Kittysafe

I'm off to see Saving Mr. Banks, will be back later! Always a pleasure.


----------



## 2manywatches2fewwrists

If you buy a used, err…pre-owned watch, you can find some great buys on top tier watches. But I couldn't find an aquanaut for $10K…congrats if you did!


----------



## drhr

2manywatches2fewwrists said:


> If you buy a used, err&#8230;pre-owned watch, you can find some great buys on top tier watches. But I couldn't find an aquanaut for $10K&#8230;congrats if you did!


I asked where, was hoping for a response but no go . . . sigh


----------



## georges zaslavsky

zenith a 386 el primero + omega 321 chronograph


----------



## practicalwatch

Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine black sea diver


----------



## ron gray

Zenith El Primero or Glashutte Original


----------



## jackruff

georges zaslavsky said:


> zenith a 386 el primero + omega 321 chronograph


Yup good choices..... For me probably a mint 1680 white and with the change dinner and a great bottle of wine or 2.......and......


----------



## Crunchy

Omega Deville annual calendar.


----------



## estrickland

Good calls above. I did buy a Zenith a386 El Primero with my 10k:


----------



## Watches4CC

Coincidence to find this thread, yesterday I spent my $10K on an Omega De Ville Ladymatic in rose gold and stainless steel.


----------



## WCD Custom Shop

I'm a noobie and I hope I don't sound cliche, but with where I'm at right now, if I had $10K to spend on a watch; I would get a Rolex Submariner or some variant. I've seen some GMT Masters I liked too but I do not know if they would fit into the allotment.


----------



## Shawnny

Tony A.H said:


> i'd Buy The New ZENITH Montre d'Aéronef Type 20 pilots.


It would still be this for me. I like to think outside the box!


----------



## masbret

Definitely this one for me.










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

I would pay off the last little bit of my car loan and purchase a Bremont


----------



## samanator

Watches4CC said:


> Coincidence to find this thread, yesterday I spent my $10K on an Omega De Ville Ladymatic in rose gold and stainless steel.
> 
> View attachment 1389898


I bought the purple dial SS/diamond version of that for my wife for Christmas.

On the mens side any of the Rolex variants are solid. Personal favorite is the polar white Explorer II 42mm. JLC Reverso, or any of the Omega. The GO 70's Pano date in Blue is also a nice alternative.












































And the GO 70's of 2 million shades of blue:


----------



## little big feather

little big feather said:


> Blancpain Rose Gold Case


Looking back at this old post....I purchased three watches after this, but not a Blancpain! Ahh, desire changes so quickly,
below are the two that fits the question, the third....a little more expensive....


----------



## viator092

A vintage A Lange and Sohne B-Uhr. 

But first I'd get the 10K in cash, leave the country then return with it only so i can answer YES to the customs question "I am carrying commercial or monetary instruments over $10000."


----------



## SearChart

JLC MUT moon 39 or Reverso Classique + a Nomos Orion.


----------



## Rad Red Brick

Bradu2010 said:


> A used Patek Aquanaut, no question.
> 
> View attachment 1257891


Same here, at the moment


----------



## WatchNut22

Ok, so the rules are it must be a watch purchase. I think I would have more fun buying multiple watches so:


1. Omega Aqua Terra - gray or blue

2. Oris Aquis - gray dial, green bezel

3. Rado D Star - blue or white face, big hands

4. Tudor Black Bay - nuff said

5. Seiko SARB017 Alpinist - new SS bracelet and nice leather strap

Then I think I'd have enough left over for a weekend with my love. Oh wait, 
I have to spend it on watches!

6. A decent 2nd hand Speedmaster! Crap, I'm over. Ok maybe a 1/2 dozen
Vostok Amphibias with new bezels and bracelets. 

That was fun.


----------



## stissot

JLC MUT Moon and a Vegas trip.


----------



## cmatrix

2 Omega Seamaster 36.25mm with black dial. One quartz and the other one in automatic.






I will save the rest of the money.


----------



## silverghost1907




----------



## mpalmer

RGM was my choice with 13k...


----------



## Mr.Sandman

Rolex Milgauss Blue.


----------



## frpedersen7

10K I've earned I'd go for a Daytona or maybe a PAM 104.. Had it been 10K that I've magically received I'd try something a little out there and go for Linde Werdelin Red Oktopus maybe..


----------



## MarcusFrost

Linde Werdelin 

Now that is an interesting watch, industrial comes to mind.


----------



## mikeylacroix

frpedersen7 said:


> 10K I've earned I'd go for a Daytona or maybe a PAM 104.. Had it been 10K that I've magically received I'd try something a little out there and go for Linde Werdelin Red Oktopus maybe..


i find the basic ones nicer 
better priced too!


----------



## frpedersen7

mikeylacroix said:


> i find the basic ones nicer
> better priced too!
> View attachment 1814202


Cant really decide what I feel about the LWs, one moment they are bulky and looking too much of a tryhard, next moment I want to run straight to the store and get one.. I am beginning to make peace with them though 

Cool one you posted there.. Big thumbs


----------



## _Ludovico

if I suddently had 10k to spend on a watch I think I would never be able to make a choice


----------



## Declan79

Rolex submarine or gmt and Breitling super ocean or Omega speedmaster 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

frpedersen7 said:


> 10K I've earned I'd go for a Daytona or maybe a PAM 104.. Had it been 10K that I've magically received I'd try something a little out there and go for Linde Werdelin Red Oktopus maybe..


Nice choice 









Sent from my 16M


----------



## The Woodman

It would be an Omega Grey side of the Moon, no question!


----------



## 69mach351

USED
Daytona (Steel or TT)
Rolex DD

There are about a 100 others that I could split up the 10k on, but those two would take $8k-10k ea to get used.

New, that is a tough one. I would take a serious look at a gold Breitling Transocean (they retail for more, but on the gray market they could be had for less). I know that probably isn't a popular choice and resale sucks, but they are gorgeous.


----------



## frpedersen7

Yeah, it's definately pretty cool.. 2015 watch maybe?


----------



## mrchan

Lol no offense meant, but 10k and you buy a LONGINES? LOLZ


----------



## SubVette

Blue Face YM


----------



## Drumguy

IWC Portuguese manual wind stainless steel black leather strap.


----------



## Sentient_meat

114060 and a Junghans Telemeter, black


----------



## Miqote

Mr.Sandman said:


> Rolex Milgauss Blue.
> 
> View attachment 1766794


It's a very beautiful watch!


----------



## brandybuck

With 10K, I would bank it because my Rodina already fulfills my requirements, standards and aesthetics from a watch, however if I had to spend a minimum of that 10K, it would definitely be a Nomos variation for an end-game, keep-for-life watch.


----------



## drhr

Put it in the stash that is building for this . . .


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

Rolex Sub-C No Date. Timeless. I'd pocket the extra cash.


----------



## cofo

Vacation - go to Disneyland Tokyo.


----------



## mtime87

i will get a a rolex deepsea dweller


----------



## Zeckman

Rolex sea Dweller 4000


----------



## MZhammer

Preloved ALS 1815 in 36mm


----------



## rubbersoul

Zeckman said:


> View attachment 5863458
> 
> 
> Rolex sea Dweller 4000


Man, this is what I'm getting as well


----------



## RomeoT

Speedie Dark Side, although that might be north of 10k new? Too lazy to google...


----------



## aced75

Id buy a freight container full of chocolates


----------



## c0de

Sign me up..



rubbersoul said:


> Man, this is what I'm getting as well


----------



## CSG

Sorry, with a spare $10k, I'm not gonna buy a watch. Too many other interesting things to do with $10k.


----------



## MZhammer

CSG said:


> Sorry, with a spare $10k, I'm not gonna buy a watch. Too many other interesting things to do with $10k.


Way to play along in the spirit of the thread:roll:


----------



## SaMaster14

I actually just purchased an Omega Seamaster 300 Spectre limited edition! While it wasn't 10k, it's in that ballpark I guess. If I had another 8-10k to spend solely on a watch/luxury accessory, I'd probably be picking up a Cartier Santos 100 Medium size stainless w/ yellow gold bezel and leather strap! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Em1224

AP all the way!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

Probably would aim for a grey market VC overseas, possible with some complications if I can fit it in price wise.


----------



## chumo22

Tag Heuer Monaco Steve McQueen and if I had enough left, a nice looking root beer Rolex Sub. The Monaco is my current Grail.


----------



## chumo22

Call me crazy, but I don't get Cartier. I know, I'm crazy.


----------



## horolicious

I would buy one Nomos, one GS Automatic, one Tourby, one Seiko GMT with 4s36 movement, one Seiko Southpole Mitsuro Ohba Titanium Ceramic Kinetic or this.....


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

2 Oris Classic Dates. And with what's left over, I'd get 6 Sturmanskie Limited Gagarins(3 with the beige dial and 3 with the black dial), about 10 G-Shocks, 10 Vostok Komandirskies, 3 or 4 Vostok Europes, a few vintage Russia/Soviets...does that add up to 10K? Probably not.


----------



## gangrel

As of right now, Ball Trainmaster Standard Time. Image from Hodinkee:










Enamel dial rose gold case, nicely sized, and COSC to boot.


----------



## thomasrhee




----------



## lxnastynotch93

Cliché yes but I've always wanted one.


----------



## thomasrhee

And continuing this thread, if I could have any three watches, each within $10k, as of today they would be:

1. Rolex GMT Master II "Black & Blue"









2. Grand Seiko SBGE011









3. Panerai PAM00347 Luminor 1950 3 Days GMT Power Reserve


----------



## EasternSinner

The Jaeger-LeCoultre Grande Reverso Ultra Thin 2788520.









I love it. It's a beautiful and elegant classic, but I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger.


----------



## Vella

Classic Rolex Submariner...Must have for any collection...

Canadian peso currently hindering this effort.


----------



## MLJinAK

Slightly off topic... but will circle back to it.

For $10,000.... 6,500 shares of:








Then once it bounces back, I'd probably get a Hi-Beat GS and an 18k white gold Sub.


----------



## DJacobs83

Hmmm... Just one? If just one, i really like the Dark Side of the Moon Speedy.


----------



## vegas_speedy_83

Assuming I was already on track for the year with my "responsible" spending, and this was purely discretionary... I'd upgrade my wife's diamond and restore my father-in-law's 1967 912 Targa.


----------



## natejc93

A vintage Rolex Datejust 1601, a Speedy Pro 3570.50 and the rest goes to paying off student loans...


----------



## tiananmensquare

Rolex 1610 
Grand Seiko Snowflake


----------



## ThomG

Just made that decision. I bought a Zenith ChronoMaster Chronometer Moon Phase.


----------



## rdb84

Suisse Mecanica SM8. Fell instantly in love when I saw it at Baselworld


----------



## zhan

MLJinAK said:


> Slightly off topic... but will circle back to it.
> 
> For $10,000.... 6,500 shares of:
> View attachment 7058617
> 
> 
> Then once it bounces back, I'd probably get a Hi-Beat GS and an 18k white gold Sub.


http://finance.yahoo.com/news/why-sunedison-may-bankrupt-221201887.html

Didn't know we are giving stock tips for companies near bankruptcy...
How many shares did you short at $30? lol


----------



## MLJinAK

zhan said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/why-sunedison-may-bankrupt-221201887.html
> 
> Didn't know we are giving stock tips for companies near bankruptcy...
> How many shares did you short at $30? lol


Hahahaha, right? 
At the time, a recovery looked possible... and it may still be possible.

My buddy lost a whole lot on this stock.

I put in enough to make it interesting when it was at $3 p/sh, but not enough to jump off a building 

Good article share. It's grim news, but it's never over until the Chapter 11 paperwork is submitted!

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

To complement my current collection, it would most likely be either one of these Zenith watches. The Rolex Submariner in one of the pictures is mine.


----------



## Tom V.

I'd choose an MIH watch. What is leftover, I would take my wife back to Mallorca and stay as long as the money does

Tom V.


----------



## Watchdelight

New:
Grand Seiko Snowflake
Omega GSOTM
Might just get away with the 10K limit !
Pre-owned:
Grand Seiko
Omega PO
Seiko MM
Oris Aquis Date


----------



## ffemt

Watch? Rolex Explorer II Polar

Gun? Knights Armament SR-25

Motorcycle? Down payment on a Triumph Daytona 675

But most likely a trip to Europe with my wife and kids.


----------



## alfbacca

It would most likely be a Rolex GMT-Master II in blue/black.


----------



## cadomniel

GMT Master II Pepsi 16710 ,


----------



## ShortOnTime3

ShortOnTime3 said:


> Right here, right now? The correct answer would be to use it to help pay off the last of my student loans. Although, if I wanted to spend it on fun stuff, I'd probably spend it thusly:
> 
> -~$3k on a watch: an Oris, Doxa, or Kobold
> -~$2k on the suspension of my mustang
> -~$3500 on some decent home theater speakers (fronts and center)
> -~$1500 on a recaro seat+bracket for the corrado, which is my track car
> 
> I think I would be very happy with all that stuff if $10k fell into my lap tomorrow.


Well, times have changed a bit. Still have the corrado (and did the seat), but no more student loans. No more mustang--replaced it with an m3. There's very little I would spend on the bmw or vw at this point. I am coming up to a big b-day and could probably wiggle out 10k on a watch. There's nothing all that compelling for that price that I've seen. At the moment it looks like an exp II is a real contender. Otherwise, with how much I work I'd spend the money on a relaxing vacation or some type of formal performance driving school like bondurant.


----------



## ShortOnTime3

Tom V. said:


> I'd choose an MIH watch. What is leftover, I would take my wife back to Mallorca and stay as long as the money does
> 
> Tom V.


Went there last year and the mountain roads are absolutely amazing. I would love to go back and have some fun in a car with better handling chops than a Citroen C3 diesel. A miata or 500 Abarth would be perfect.


----------



## rony_espana

Used 2 tone submariner with blue dial! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bech9

I will perches Tudor.


----------



## masyv6

Either white dial/stainless bezel Daytona or GMT BLNR and a weekend away.


----------



## Micheal192

Liked the reply of a nice dinner.

Will take my wife out to a really classic restaurant.


----------



## jazzwave

Buy No date Submariner 
Remain budget, buy ticket/hotel to Maldives with beautiful girl.

~ron~


----------



## RoscoP

Motorcycle. Easy


----------



## fcalero

Used Omega speedmaster professional 3K. Used Rolex explorer II white dial 4K. Used Montblanc 36967 3K


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadTrainDriver

Rolex Deep Sea Dweller.


----------



## mike4761

Breguet type XX1.


----------



## lxxrr

I'd stretch it out to 11k and get a AP. Build quality and finishing is just unmatched. Otherwise settle for a Sub-C no date (casual) and a Nomos Orion (dress). I'll certainly skip "making memories" nonsense. Been on plenty of vacations and after 5,10,15 years I can't even remember much about them. I'll never see that money again. .


----------



## Uroboros

Probably an 216570 Explorer II in black.

Not my picture


----------



## michael8238

A Glashutte Original Panomatic or Panoreserve for me.


----------



## Micro

10K to spend? Dune, I'd buy a few coins of gold and put them in the safe. I have enough watches for now.


----------



## psychosan

Since it doesn't specify if it has to be a watch, I'd spend it all on traveling , getting as far as possible from all the people for a good while. Some of it would go on buying a good camera.


----------



## PraneethRS

With 10k, I'd be whistling my way to Lucerne to get a customized Ochs und Junior. Their "Two Time Zone" is my personal favorite.


----------



## spencer17

Blue dial Tudor Snowflake or matte dial Pepsi 1675.


----------



## completelyclueless

Used PanoMaticLunar + maybe a 2351.80 or 2220.80.


----------



## searunn

Omega Seamaster Aqua terra.


----------



## Lreese1234

Same bro


----------



## ScoutMedic

I would search for a ...slightly used Breitling Emergency II... and hope for the best


----------



## Archtop1952

I would not be a watch,perhaps another archtop guitar.


----------



## Shawnny

Archtop1952 said:


> I would not be a watch,perhaps another archtop guitar.


I wouldn't want to be a watch either. Always on someone's sweaty wrist, yuk. I wouldn't want to be a guitar either. I don't want someone picking my strings or breaking me on stage. If I had my choice, I'd want to be a nice set of...Oh wait, this is a family show....never mind.


----------



## leatherheadff

I think I'd fly to Paris for a few days with my wife and pick up a Zenith El Primero chrono either in town, or maybe from the duty free, to remember the trip with. It's not the style of watch I would ordinarily go for, but if I happened upon the cash, I find it to be an absolutely stunning watch. Every time I think of the Zenith El Primero, I think back to when I saw one in person (outside of a store) for the first time, which was at Restaurant Paul in Paris (a MUST SEE if you're in Paris). A guy that looked liked Cary Grant was seated next to us with a beautiful Parisian looking woman having lunch, he was wearing an El Primero on a dark brown croc strap, it was one of the classiest looking watches I've ever seen in person.


----------



## Danchi007

Pre ceramic SD
And the news PO with rubber on the bezel

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe P1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archtop1952

I would buy another archtop, a Gibson L5.


----------



## KS1144

One could get a few things with 10K of loose cash to blow. I'd definitely get another watch of course, most likely a GMT Pepsi in fact... 

With the left over I'd just pay off the little left on my car loan. Works for me.


----------



## Jpjsavage

It would be an original vintage Zenith A386 chronograph for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprince357

would buy and Will be getting this beast! Ulysse Nardin 266-33 w/ 9 Troy ounces of Rose Gold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Germanox

The cartier calibre diver !


----------



## mountbatten

1980 1016.


----------



## tzwick

A wild vacation.


----------



## miltsbrad

Sea dweller


----------



## ElxJefe

i would go with a custom made watch. maybe a hand made dial one of a kind


----------



## BradYoung04

The the suggestion Little Big Feather, the Blancpain Rose Gold Case is a fantastic watch and a great Swiss brand. Definitely in my top 5.

My watch will have to slightly exceed the budget but be justified due to its renowned qualities.

The IWC Portugieser Automatic IW5007.


----------



## Archtop1952

Another archtop guitar..


----------



## crappbag

Slap on another $10k and grab a Lange 1815.


----------



## Chilled

A DSSD


----------



## conkmwc

Omega DeVille Prestige in rose gold.


----------



## bwvan

Rolex Datejust in SS with oyster bracelet and spend the rest on Sour Patch Kids.


----------



## oztech

JLC MUT Moon and a new MacBook Pro.


----------



## rony_espana

Definitely a two tone blue dial Rolex sub (used)!


----------



## dmash

Rolex Sea Dweller 4k


----------



## Rotary12a

A stainless DateJust with change to spare!


----------



## Rickfernandez

I would get a gmt, blnr or ln


----------



## cadomniel

cadomniel said:


> GMT Master II Pepsi 16710 ,


Still have the same answer a year later but also interested iN Omega PO 39.5mm Blue and Zenith El Primero 1969 38mm


----------



## RubyRose

Most likely the Rolex dssd but I would have to make a trip to the AD too see how it felt on my wrist. If it wore too large I would be content with a ceramic no date sub from 2015 which is my sons birth year


----------



## Reza

A vintage Rolex Submariner, either a 1680 or 5512. Preferably pre 1980. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjdriscoll

IWC Portugieser Auto. Loved it from the moment I set eyes on her.


----------



## eresaru

I would probably get a GMT BLNR. Either that or search for a breguet.


----------



## Golder

Speedmaster Reduced - daily wear

Legend Diver - dressed up diver, perfect watch for a luxury vacation. From the pool to the reef to the white tablecloth restaurant, with style the whole time. 

50 Atmos Blue Sunburst - for the times when I want a very bright shiny thing on my wrist.

Max Bill - so much style, change of pace for daily wear, bit quirky/interesting dress watch.

Tangente - casual watch works great for colorful strap changes

Marathon Search and Rescue medium quartz - grab and go beater, camping, swim etc, without having a giant heavy piece on my tiny wrist.


I generally don't find myself coveting watches that cost more than $3-4k, or even much more than $1k. I find above that price range you start to pay very large sums for extremely minimal increases in quality. I'd rather get a full fleet than a single piece for this money.


----------



## zaratewl

Vintage two-tone DJ or an IWC of some sort.


----------



## LACPA

Honestly, I don't think it would be a watch even though there are plenty that I want... I think I'd buy my wife something nice and I'd buy myself another custom build guitar of some sort. Custom builds DO NOT come cheap, but are so worth the money if you can afford it.


----------



## City74

Rolex Sea Dweller pre 2017


----------



## Camdamonium

Used Breitling SOH 46 Chronograph rose gold bezel and mesh band for $4k. I'd then spend $3k on an Arsenal SLR-104UR SBR w/Quad Rail. $1500 on a used chrome or titanium plated Magnum Research Desert Eagle in .44 Magnum, and the remaining $1500 on an Osprey and Trijicon RMR for my H&K VP9. Sorry, but I cannot post pics due to forum rules


----------



## zielony

Seadweller 1988


----------



## Stirling Moss

Don't know for sure, but if it had to be watch related, hopefully I could add my SubC date and a some cash to get a solid gold SubC. Still probably come up short though...


----------



## Alen David

If I had 10k to spend...

#1 will be a Grand Seiko
#2 will be a Rolex Sub
#3 (if there are funds leftover) will be a GW6900


----------



## Archtop1952

Another Archtop guitar, maybe another Campellone,or a Mowrey..


----------



## mcwatch12

is a 10k+ watch meant to be worn everyday?


----------



## GrouchoM

Mine is. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 7211773

GMT Master ii "Batman"


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Omega Speedmaster, and the rest would fatten up my bank account or go towards a vacation with my better half.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericsmith89

A watch I dont already own? 36 datejust modern bracelet two tone I guess


----------



## ds760476

JLC Polaris and a Speedy Pro. Or maybe a GO Senator and a very well-loved 16570.


----------



## faizan1990

Just got a gold hublot big bang. a little more than 10k, but worth every penny


----------



## Ruthless750

GO Panolunar


----------



## safwan44

Rolex Sub with date

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NoSympathy

Another GS or maybe the BLNR.


----------



## jojofett

10k laying around would end up on my next car or motorcycle project


----------



## Humbucking




----------



## 0seeker0

Travel around Europe first class accommodations the whole way and photograph.


----------



## deltamind

The 10K would contribute to get me a Patek Philippe Nautilus Iced Out as my first watch 

If no watch then I would buy the following:
1. Gold Bar
2. Silver Bar
3. Gaming Computer

The rest will go to bank and will end up spending a vacation since I am still single lol.


----------



## smmht

JLC Ultrathin Moon. OR a used Two Tone Sub.


----------



## rwbenjey

Gently used ALS Saxonia Ultra Thin 37.


----------



## jtf8751

AP for sure!!!! If I can find one.


----------



## amg786

Glashutte Original Panomatic


----------



## paulhotte

Welcome, and good choices too...


----------



## alitaher2009

breitling


----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## drcab

blk Rolex Submariner... multipurpose one watch collection


----------



## amg786

probably a lovely fume dial moser.


----------



## PrisonEscapementWheel

Datejust 41, two-tone yellow gold, jubilee, fluted, black dial.


----------



## Ard

Second boat, smaller with smaller motor. With an extra ten plus what I've already saved I could go custom, of course I'd wear my current watch while I used the new boat.


----------



## ugawino

Two-tone blue & gold Submariner is my holy grail of watches.


----------



## jkpa

Speedy Pro + Snowflake.


----------



## cinealta

Pre-owned Patek Philippe white-gold Calatrava


----------



## awarren82

Cartier Santos gold/steel, medium.


----------



## mona666

long vacation all around the world (if I will have enough money to go around the world).


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

mygrail, JLC Reverso


----------



## Arcane Analog

With $10K I would go with an Omega Seamaster and a Tudor Black Bay.


----------



## Watchguy08

Rolex sea dweller


----------



## Friday

Rolex Submariner -114060


----------



## RMS911

Rolex Submariner for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

I would wait for another 2k and get a BLNR! Yes I can get it for 12k brand new 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TorontoJeff

Zenith El Primero if one watch, if 2 I would repurchase my Omega PO Chrono and Tudor Heritage Chrono.


----------



## slickman

New model Rolex DJ 41 with fluted bezel and rhodium dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osipovval

I'm becoming a big fan of Hublot. The Big Bang Ceramic/ Stainless Steel 44mm would be a great choice!


----------



## Fredette

Ulysse Nardin Marine Chronometer for me. One of the most under loved brands imo 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jz1094

I had been recently saving for an Omega Seamaster and decided to pay off my truck instead. It was a much less fun purchase, but it feels nice to not have a car payment anymore! If I had 10k I would get a seamaster, and with the other 5k I would invest it.


----------



## slimCONFUCIUS

An epic vacation, an around the world ticket


----------



## gaurdianarc

Rolex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_svt

I'd be getting a sick Panerai!!


----------



## nicholascanada

Vacation


----------



## Takvorian

Omega Speedmaster Apollo 8


----------



## zygomatic21

I'll second vacation. An epic vacation!


----------



## Quantumleap

Rolex No date Sub.


----------



## zygomatic21

If $10K were just lying on the street, I think I'd use part of it on the new Omega DeVille Tresor with the patterned blue dial. It is a watch that intrigues me, but I'm not sure I want to spend my money on.


----------



## TimeIsOnMySide

Take my kids to Vienna for a week.


----------



## High Roller

Cartier Roadster Xl


----------



## forsakenfury

Submariner!!


----------



## bjlev

Lately the Hublot brand has grown on me, partially I guess because I’ve never owned one.. the Big Bang Unico 44 with skeleton look has really been appealing lately and can be had for probably close 10-11k for the right deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsubtown

I would probably look at a nice dress watch as I don't have one yet. Maybe a Tank or an Omega globemaster. But honestly, probably go for an Explorer II.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech

JLC MUT Moon


----------



## ceos

Portugieser Chrono, silver dial with blue hands


----------



## Aidy

lets keep this thread going long enough so that all 10 grand will get you is a McDonald’s


----------



## Terb

If i don't have the Rolex Sub i would have opted for it easily but i already do, I will add the Hamilton Khaki to my collection and a speedy then go for a vacation to round the year off.


----------



## horrij1

I bought my Rolex sub new, from an AD in 1985. That was the last watch I bought from an AD, I prefer to go the pre-owned route now. So if I had 10K, and was looking at pre-owned watches I think I would go for this combination...

5 series Rolex Polar Explorer, and an Omega Moonwatch.


----------



## Concerto5

Probably two rolexes:

Explorer and Datejust


----------



## mnf67

probably this, next week: Ulysee Nardin monopusher in gold with handwinding movement from THA


----------



## tdg2064

UN maxi marine rose gold blue dial

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition

I'd go for a used Rolex President. If I had a bit more, I'd try and spring for some sort of AP though.


----------



## neilziesing

Glashütte Panomatic Lunar Automatic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fenomeno

Oh that's a tough one. I will probably keep it in the bank because 2020 is going to be a big year. Grand Seiko is having it's 60th anniversary, Ming are coming up with many new models. But if I have to choose now, I will go for the Omega Speedmaster Trilogy 1957 along with Tudor BB58


----------



## dino888

i would definitely get a submariner


----------



## Gravexmind

A Cartier Santos or Tank Americaine.


----------



## ICUdude

I'll break from the pattern of watches and go with a rather nice vacation. Maybe visit Switzerland lol


----------



## fenomeno

ICUdude said:


> I'll break from the pattern of watches and go with a rather nice vacation. Maybe visit Switzerland lol


that is the last place i would go to if I wanted to break the pattern lol


----------



## cratercraver

LOL. Exactly! You would like end up wandering around the Swiss watch shops and buying another watch that you might not need. I was in Zurich two years ago and I can tell you that the risk is real.


----------



## phillyforager

Grand seiko spring drive - basically any model


----------



## LMNT LUXE

I would go breitling navitimer black dial


----------



## marcopolo05

Bradu2010 said:


> A used Patek Aquanaut, no question.
> 
> View attachment 1257891


Haha times have changed


----------



## Kittysafe

I'd buy another Omega seamaster 300 Automatic with the black bezel and skeletal hands.
I had to sell my last one when my job outsourced on me leaving me in debt years ago, and
I have busted my butt to recreate my life, get out of debt and start my own successful business.

So I'd love to get that beauty back again.


----------



## Amaliana

Bulgari Octo Finissimo - perfekt fpr 10k budget


----------



## safwan44

Breitling Navitimer 06

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinanamus

I was saving up for a 114270, but now I think I would get a blue modern milgauss. For some reason I think it will increase in value, plus it's a crazy fun ridiculous colorful watch. Only negative is it's a little thick but I could get over that. Close runner up would be a glasshute original senator.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WantForWatches

Rolex fluted on jubilee with silver dial. The new case design. I’d buy one preowned and pick up a couple microbrand pieces I’ve had my eye on too.


----------



## pfern10

It’ll be a Zenith El Primero 38mm, Breitling Navitimer or an Omega Speedmaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yourwatch617

Tudor Harrods


----------



## Atom_99

Rolex GMT Pepsi assuming I could get one at retail.


----------



## Victor in DE

MyBreitling said:


> what watch are you purchasing?
> 
> Personally for me it would be the Breitling Bentley GT Racer





MyBreitling said:


> what watch are you purchasing?
> 
> Personally for me it would be the Breitling Bentley GT Racer


Rolex Submariner #114060. Very predictable but for a great reason. The one watch you will ever need and if you want to convert it to cash you can always get your money back if not more.


----------



## Notevensteven

Rolex sub date


----------



## soystephen

I'd buy a Submariner for sure assuming I could use that $10K to buy at retail from an AD. That $10K turns into $12K+ the second you walk out the door with the Sub. Crazy if you think about it.

But beyond the investment/value retention argument it's just a perfect watch for a guy. If I had $10K sitting around an had an opportunity to buy a sub at retail I would for sure do it. I'd keep that watch forever and then gift it to my son.


----------



## rabbiporkchop

I would buy 14 of these. I don't see any sense in dumping so much money into a single item which could easily be damaged or lost.


----------



## GrouchoM

rabbiporkchop said:


> I would buy 14 of these. I don't see any sense in dumping so much money into a single item which could easily be damaged or lost.
> View attachment 15509877


14? I guess you don't expect any of them to last very long...


----------



## Victor in DE

MyBreitling said:


> what watch are you purchasing?
> 
> Personally for me it would be the Breitling Bentley GT Racer


----------



## Victor in DE

MyBreitling said:


> what watch are you purchasing?
> 
> Personally for me it would be the Breitling Bentley GT Racer


----------



## Victor in DE

rabbiporkchop said:


> I would buy 14 of these. I don't see any sense in dumping so much money into a single item which could easily be damaged or lost.
> View attachment 15509877


I have eight (8) average watches and one Rolex. I wish I could unload the eight watches and get one more luxury watch.


----------



## rabbiporkchop

GrouchoM said:


> 14? I guess you don't expect any of them to last very long...


 Since I only have one of those and I don't wear it at work I expect it to last a very long time.


----------



## CSG

I wouldn't be buying a $10k watch. I'd be investing or, in the case of most of you, I suspect, paying off as much of my consumer debt as possible.


----------



## kritameth

I'd invest the $10k. At a casino. To turn it into $100k. Then I'd cash it. All $1 bills. And I'd make it rain at all the ADs.


----------



## Rafa ZC

CSG said:


> I wouldn't be buying a $10k watch. I'd be investing or, in the case of most of you, I suspect, paying off as much of my consumer debt as possible.


Omega snoopy for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108

I would buy a Grand Seiko.


----------



## Cart3rlfc

Like alot of people have said maybe the sensible rolex sub.

Maybe the 2020 Olympics speedmaster.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## drlagares

The Red Goat said:


> I might look for a second hand DSSD or a blue fifty fathoms.


this is something that I would definitely buy if I had 10k


----------



## neilziesing

Hands down, the new Omega James Bond Titanium Seamaster Professional.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

